# option bella or sapient pnb 3



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

They're both Vancouver companies.

You can't go wrong with either of those boards.

The Sapient does have better graphics (assuming you are buying an 09).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The bella will be a better board.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My daughter rode a used Bella 148 for 3 years, loved it, its one of the stiffer boards, durable, fast, directional, stable, floats and very good at bombing. Its a very good all mtn freeride board. Its little too stiff for butters jibs and switch park riding. Last year she rode an Option Kendra Starr 155...fs all mtn. board that is now her pow and bomb board and for this winter picked up a Salomon Lush 144 for fs riding on non-pow days. The Bella is now her rock board in that it is only beginning to delam in the tail after 5 years of hitting Baker.

Board Reviews Search Results

Powderroom.net • Index page


----------

